# Falling is the new Coning or Planking or new Stupidity.



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2011)

Will somebody _*PLEASE*_ help me make *sense* of this stupidity? :soapbox: Planking I could kinda wrap my brain around, and some of the other trends. But THIS... is just stupid, looks stupid, and is... well, *STUPID*!  Just can't wrap my brain over this at all. 

[yt]dGjHK5X8mzE[/yt]

Hopefully, thanks to these morons videotaping themselves they won't be able to "sue the store" because a LOT of it is clearly intentional. But I don't think trying to make a few bucks is the idea... it's something to <shudders> look cool/funny/whatever! Hopefully store owners/managers will grab these idjits and start making them pay $ for stuff they knock off the shelves or aisles it might put a stop to it. 

I do like how some folks just plain ignored them. What an embarrassment to their parents. This is the kid YOU raised?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like risky business - for the people around them.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Some of these guys could use some mat time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2011)

idiots.... hopefully Darwin was right


----------



## crushing (Dec 14, 2011)

I see a future in soccer for these guys!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 14, 2011)

I was at the library once playing on the MartialTalk, and not realizing my right leg had fallen asleep, I managed to fall down in front of everyone when I tried to stand up; so, I have done this exact thing.
Sean


----------



## Steve (Dec 14, 2011)

I told my kids that none of these are as cool as Extreme Ironing.


----------



## MaxiMe (Dec 14, 2011)

Idiots..Here's your sign.. ID10T
But the extreme Ironing might be worth a try


----------



## ETinCYQX (Dec 14, 2011)

crushing said:


> I see a future in soccer for these guys!



Just what I was thinking


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 15, 2011)

Really stupid...I don't understand "planking" either.  Perhaps some of these guys will realize that they enjoy the bumps and bruises and become a stunt double.


----------



## ride57 (Dec 15, 2011)

I like the first girl:
Really?, that's no way to meet a chick"


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2011)

Aikikitty said:


> Really stupid...I don't understand "planking" either.  Perhaps some of these guys will realize that they enjoy the bumps and bruises and become a stunt double.


 They're trying to emulate those guys who have chosen precisely the right name for those who participate/dream up/act upon these... stupid impulses and ideas...  Jackass!


----------

